# The HD "Wow Factor" wearing off...



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Am I the only one for which the WOW factor of HD is wearing off? Dont get me wrong, sure HD looks so much better than standard TV...but Im starting to doubt that the expense and additional expenses on the horizon for the prettier picture on DISH is worth it unless you have lots of cash to throw around. As of right now I have all these Voom channels and HBO and SHO HD and I rarely watch them ... with the NEw DISH HD pack to be around $55 I just cant see me paying $150-$200 a month for TV...its getting out of hand.

At this point I think I would be satisfied to simply sit back and wait until HD is mainstream and prices drop to mass market levels. I think we current HD users are simply financing everything for Joe Six Pack in the future all while getting buggy equipment that cost many $1000. Just absurd.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

The new HD Pack isn't $55 it's $20. The $55 includes AT60+locals.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Well, I will agree with you that the HD wow factor is dwindling a bit...until I'm forced to watch a football or basketball game in SD..or from the supercompressed ESPN Full Court or Game Plan feed. I don't watch TV all the time..but I still go through the HD channels first followed by the SD because I would rather watch HD anyday. Its true that I don't get excited about HD anymore, but my friends still make a point to come by and watch stuff on my TV vs theres because of the HD. 

I have been thinking the same thing...is it really worth it to pay so much for HDTV stations that you don't watch that often?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HD is as good as it ever was, and personally speaking, I'm enjoying HD programming more and more every day.

With HD content becoming more available as time goes by, it's just going to get better. Any diminution of enjoyment is your perception. Don't dis the technology just because your sense of novelty has worn off.


----------



## Dang The Hung (May 8, 2005)

I think it has alot to do with satellite companies downrezzing the the HD content they boradcast, thus taking with it some of the WOW factor. I have dish and whenever I switch to Discovery HD , HDNET or Equator HD I am wowed, but when I switch to OTA HD and watch HD, my eyeballs pop out of their sockets. The HD I get OTA is a whole sight , pun intended, better that what I see on Dish.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Same here. I met my commitment, and dropped the HD channels. I'd also drop the locals if the 921 had EPG. I grew up with 3 channels (free TV). There are too many added expenses in the digital age


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> HD is as good as it ever was, and personally speaking, I'm enjoying HD programming more and more every day.
> 
> With HD content becoming more available as time goes by, it's just going to get better. Any diminution of enjoyment is your perception. Don't dis the technology just because your sense of novelty has worn off.


Totally agree with you on this one, Nick. I've got the HD and Voom package, but probably spend more time watching OTA. Sunday night is my favorite with "The West Wing" followed by "Desperate Housewifes," with "Grey's Anatomy" bringing up the rear (so to speak). One thing HD can't do is make John Madden look better, but what the hell, you don't tune in Madden to look at him, only to listen.

John


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

So few of the channels are still IN true HD.

In my mind, they are showing ED not HD.

Voom just doesn't pop off the screen like it used to (especially RAVE and Equator that looked the best).


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

HDTV might drive me to install a big outside antenna with all the fixings.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Notorious said:


> ... I think we current HD users are simply financing everything for Joe Six Pack in the future all while getting buggy equipment that cost many $1000. Just absurd.


Those of us on the sidelines will appreciate your pioneering sacrifices when we finally buy into cheap, reliable and available HD...


----------

